# New York



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## russbee (Mar 6, 2007)

*Pollination Service*

Peaceful Valley Bee Farm providing crop pollination to small fruit orchards and vegetable farmers. Spring and Summer hive rental. Please contact us for a quote. Alsio include the crop or crops in need of pollination. Visit us online www.PeacefulValleyBeeFarm.com, 518-248-6068 or [email protected].

We will begin taking orders for 08 in August


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Robert Evans
3031 center rd
madison,ny 13402
Pollination for small growers,deer leases or home gardens.

Minimum drop 4 hives.
serving Madison,Onondaga,Oneida county.
Or
50 mile radious from my home.
call for price and availability.
[email protected]
bees in sub line


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

*Possible pollination services for 2009*

*Hello! I possibly will have a small number of hives available for pollination in 2009.*

I am interested in providing crop pollination to small fruit orchards and vegetable farmers or gardeners, preferably using organic and sustainable growing methods. 

Please feel free to contact me either through a PM here or email me at: 
*[email protected]* 
and also include the crop(s) in need of pollination as well as when you would be needing them delivered and the duration. 

Price will be negotiated based on distance, growing practices and duration of services.

I would also prefer that if the services are requested for a crop that is not being grown organically, and pesticides and herbicides are being applied, that we be made aware of the past and present chemicals that have been or are planned to be applied so that an informed determination for agreement of services can be made.


----------



## beehuntertrapper (Jul 13, 2007)

8-10 hives possibly more, available within 30 miles of Pawling,NY 12564
please call 914-755-5894 with questions


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## timbo501 (Mar 13, 2011)

Corwin Farms Crop Pollination Service

We have 50 hives available and always growing. We offer honey bee pollination services for all crops including strawberries, apples, cherries, peaches, berries, melons, squash, pumpkins and cucumbers. Rates depend on crop, acreage and time on your farm. We serve all of Long Island and lower Upstate and possibly further. Please don't hesitate to call or e-mail and we'll help set up a custom pollination program for your entire operation. 

Corwin Farms
Riverhead, L.I., NY
(631)284-9825
[email protected]


----------

